# Best possible laptop/netbook for $400?



## Wokanoga (Jun 7, 2009)

My question is simple. What is the best possible laptop/netbook for $400? (around $400. Preferably not above)

In case whoever's reading this needs to know. I will be using this laptop for taking notes at college, browsing the internet (of course), skype, accasional games if need be (no where near highend. More like Starcraft or Warcraft lll [not wow] if it can handle it).

Thanks
Lincoln


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Laptops semm to be up in price and start above $400.
Netbooks are neat but not all that powerful.
Usually,you can get better deals at the college store,
if there is one at your school.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a list of recent laptop deals: http://dealnews.com/search.html?search=laptop&x=0&y=0


----------



## Wokanoga (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks.

John, I was looking at the stuff in the link you showed me ans I found this:

http://dealnews.com/Refurbished-Com...z-14-Laptop-for-400-free-shipping/300778.html

As far as I know, that laptops specification are pretty over the top compared to the price, but it's refurbished and has no warranty information. What do you think?

At the top of the list is this one:

http://dealnews.com/ASUS-Eee-PC-100...or-290-after-rebate-free-shipping/300867.html

This might be what I'm looking for on the cheaper side. Have you ever bought anything from buydig.com?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have purchased from BuyDig, but keep in mind that the NetBook computers are pretty limited, you need to make sure it offers everything you need in a machine. No CD, no floppy, etc.


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

Wokanoga said:


> My question is simple. What is the best possible laptop/netbook for $400? (around $400. Preferably not above)
> 
> In case whoever's reading this needs to know. I will be using this laptop for taking notes at college, browsing the internet (of course), skype, accasional games if need be (no where near highend. More like Starcraft or Warcraft lll [not wow] if it can handle it).
> 
> ...


I have found that the Best Buy ads in the Sunday newspaper usually have, once or twice a month, laptops for between $350 and $400. These are usually a recognized brand with middle of the road capabilities. I think the latest one I saw was a Compaq with 2g memory, 160g hard drive, Vista Home Basic (can't remember the processor speed - sorry - but usually they have been a half way decent speed). I bought one like this back in Jan or Feb and have been very pleased. I don't do stuff like gaming but I use it for internet (including the streaming of video), Office applications, and a few other programs (movie making programs, etc). If you keep your eyes open, you may be rewarded. Some stores offer some deals that seem great but sometimes it's an older product that they are trying to get rid of (XP) or something without quite (at least in my opinion, very limited that it is) enough fire power (Vista with one gig of memory, etc.)
Just my experiences - maybe this will help.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

''yeah''!! ,what he said, newspaper is a good idea for the poor

or micro center ,i got a brand new Satellite L305D-S5874 ,40$ printer and a 80$ linksys ,2 year warrenty for 400$ 

how i did it?

they kept giving me junkie computers like compaq and stuff ,so i kept on breaking them like slamming the lid down supper hard ''OOPs sorry he he'' intill they gave me the one i wanted ,i went thew like 4 junkie laptops intill they got sick of it and gave me the good stuff ''toshiba''

plus a had my super mean Italian grandmother there to yell at them


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

You may have made your decision but look at this. I bought it and can't be happier. So much so I gave a review to Newegg for the first time ever and I buy a lot. No gamer but I've had it for about 2 months with no complaints. Love the keyboard layout and touch. Beats my work Dell by a mile. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834101180

PS: When I bought it, it was at $399.00 and free shipping. I've seen it go back and forth for that deal a couple times in the last 2 months.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The downside is that Gateway support sucks big time.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> The downside is that Gateway support sucks big time.


Very true but for $399 it was worth the risk and depending on a buyer's level of expertise, other than hardware failure, support may not be an issue.


----------



## zookre (Feb 24, 2003)

I just bought an asus eeepc1000he from amazon.com and it works great, 160 gig hard drive 2 gig ram bluetooth, skype wireless b,g,n. for $384, free shipping


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

Wokanoga said:


> My question is simple. What is the best possible laptop/netbook for $400? (around $400. Preferably not above)
> 
> In case whoever's reading this needs to know. I will be using this laptop for taking notes at college, browsing the internet (of course), skype, accasional games if need be (no where near highend. More like Starcraft or Warcraft lll [not wow] if it can handle it).
> 
> ...


Staples has a 2 gb RAM, 160 gb Hard drive Acer laptop for $299 next week (the ad did not give the speed of the processor - you would have to check on that). Maybe it is something to check into?


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

If you want the cheapest and got some money left over check this out

The cheapest i could think of is RADIO SHACK'S 89$ Lenovo 10.1'' laptop with xp home ,Atom processor ,160GB hard ,1GB memory ,webcam and 802.11b/g wireless. 

This is the nice one RADIO SHACK has to offer for 400$.

HP 12.1 Netbook with at&t or sprint mobile broadband 
AMD Athlon Neo MV-40
Windows Vista Premium
Built in Gobi modem 3G connections
250G hard drive 2G memory
DVD RW LIGHTSRIBE 
WEB CAM 

and some more stuff...:up:


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

guy2 said:


> If you want the cheapest and got some money left over check this out
> 
> The cheapest i could think of is RADIO SHACK'S 89$ Lenovo 10.1'' laptop with xp home ,Atom processor ,160GB hard ,1GB memory ,webcam and 802.11b/g wireless.
> 
> ...


Don't you have to sign up for the portable internet service to get the $89 laptop?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

thankful said:


> Don't you have to sign up for the portable internet service to get the $89 laptop?


Details. 

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2008/12/radioshacks-100/#previouspost


----------



## jill8beans2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the "Dealnews" and "Newegg" Websites for looking for cheap laptops. My inlaws are on the look out for one. DOesn't need to be fancy - cheap is good.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's where I go when I need something cheap.


----------

